# timers



## aggiezach (Jan 9, 2005)

So I think my timer is going out on me and I'm gonna start looking for a new one. I'll have to get it used on ebay becuase I really can't afford a brand new one (geez they are expensive) So my question is this, should I go for one of the mechanical GraLab Timers or are the digital timers good enough? Any suggestions or advice! Thanks!


Zach


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 10, 2005)

I use the Graylab timers (the standard square ones with the round face)for processing film and prints, but I don't like them for enlarger timers because they reset to zero each time.  I like a timer that stays at whatever time I set it at, so I don't have to keep track.  

Also the digital timers make it easy to time for fractions of a second.  For instance if I know my dry down is 12%, and I like the wet print at 10 sec, then I can set my timer to 8.8 sec accurately.


----------



## terri (Jan 10, 2005)

I found tons of Gralab timers on eBay and bought an immaculate one for about $15.   I totally agree with what Matt is saying about Gralabs for prints and film processing.   I wouldn't want to try one for enlarging.  I was taught on a digital timer and got really spoiled with the precision of it.   

My old Chromega timer with my enlarger gives me no visual "countdown" to watch, and I realized how much I'd come to depend on that, especially when dodging and burning a tricky print ("when it gets down to 12 seconds I'll start dodging here, at 5 seconds move over here").   I've barely started on it, though, so I guess I'm going to devise a way to incorporate the Gralab when doing stuff like that.


----------



## aggiezach (Jan 15, 2005)

Anyone ever heard of KEARSARGE timers? Are they any good? I'm looking at a buy-it-now on the 201 model. It looks to be in perfect condition? Any thoughts or comments ?

Zach


----------



## oriecat (Jan 15, 2005)

I have a Kearsage or however it's spelled!  Lemme run down and see what model...


----------



## oriecat (Jan 15, 2005)

Kearsarge 201!  It's great, I love it!  and all this time I've thought it was a Kearsage... well I never look at it in the light and the name doesn't glow...


----------



## aggiezach (Jan 15, 2005)

Sweet! I just bought it! Thanks Orie!



Zach


----------



## aggiezach (Jan 22, 2005)

Got the Kearsarge 201 in the mail today! LOVE IT! Its so precise and easy to use! I love the fact that it resets the time so all you have to do is hit the print button! Excellent timer! Two :thumbsup: :thumbsup: up

Zach


----------



## oriecat (Jan 22, 2005)

Glad you like it!


----------

